# Spanish Tablefare



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

I have been picking up a few Spanish Mackerel. They are pretty fish. I never have cared for the taste of King Mackerel, a little oily for me. Are Spanish similar?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Not as bad but make sure to cut all of the dark red out.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I guess it's how you cook them. Look in the recipe section. There are some good recipes in there. The Chilerelleno man knows how to cook. He just posted a S. mack recipe last week or the one before.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

I grilled some this afternoon and had fish tacos. Very good eats!! At least on a taco.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Spanish are much better than kings.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Spanish is IMO a great eating fish, just about any way you like your fish cooked it'll be great cooked that way.

*Spanish in Panko*
Deep Fried Bluefish
Arroz Mexicana Garden Style
Cranberry Slaw Salad with Sweet Vinaigrette 
Cucumbers

Dredge Spanish fillets in seasoned flour
Dip well in eggwash
Dredge in Panko crumbs
Broil on high about 10 minutes

*I use gallon size Ziplocs to dredge fish in flour/Panko, you can flour many fillets at once but the Panko is best done one at a time.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> Spanish are much better than kings.


I don't know, depends on the methods and size of the King, I like schoolie sized Kings best for anything besides Smoked Mack Salad.

That said, my seasoned and grilled King steaks are pretty damned good.
I like them well done, nice and flaky.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

nothing wring with fresh spanish just be sure to cut all the blood line out


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Spanish are ok fried but the best when smoked because of the oil in them. Fresh is also important. to smoke just fillet them leave the skin on and smoke them for a few hours at around 200 degrees.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Like night and day to me. I'll only eat king smoked. I'll eat spanish any way but raw.


----------

